#ubuntu-mir 2013-12-30
<anpok> duflu: i change the format index to storing the format in the interface, and also displayconfiguration itself.. the same could be done for modes..
<duflu> anpok: Thanks... I'm trying to finish and log off right now but finding too many bugs :S
<duflu> anpok: Are you building/running on Android yet?
<duflu> Nevermind... If you're able to, please have a look at implementing the missing mocks; https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1264968
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1264968 in Mir "Lots of mir_unit_tests failing on mako in unmocked gl functions (/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libhybris-egl/libGLESv2.so.2)" [Critical,Triaged]
<anpok> duflu: yes building on it
<anpok> started looking at clang-format, still making too many formating mistakes
<anpok> duflu: ok will have a look
<anpok> duflu: should I do that change for the mode indices too?
<duflu> anpok: Please avoid any changes not directly related to the task at hand. So change your new parms yes, but worry about others as a separate proposal
<anpok> k
<duflu> anpok: Many smaller proposals is better. People are much more likely to review smaller changes :)
<duflu> Also, cohesive revisions are good
<duflu> Ugh, I need to go
#ubuntu-mir 2013-12-31
<duflu_> anpok: If you don't have a fix ready, I'll work on those GL mocks after lunch...
 * duflu_ -> lunch
<duflu> Ouch. Almost 4 hours for CI to land a branch
<anpok> duflu: got distracted yesterday afternoon
<duflu> anpok: No problem. I had already started on some related fixes... thinking the bug was in my own branch
<duflu> Now extracting them
 * duflu --> 2014
#ubuntu-mir 2014-01-02
<anpok> hi mir
<duflu> <mir> hi anpok
<anpok> duflu: i would resubmit my changes as three separate ones with a cleaner history ... and each of them smaller to review.
<duflu> anpok: Sounds good
<tvoss_> anpok, duflu good morning, and a happy arbitrary date change :)
<duflu> tvoss_: Happy New Thursday
<anpok> yeah, happy new year
<anpok> do we need a copyright year?
<duflu> anpok: Usually for legal enforcement yes. But I don't have a link to the proof of that handy
<anpok> hm could be updated automatically
<anpok> or just removed
<anpok> in my last reason we did the latter after some chats with our legal department
<anpok> reason?
<anpok> o_O
<anpok> i meant project
<anpok> i need more coffee
<tvoss_> anpok, my proposal would be to keep the copyright year intact
<anpok> and only update when changes are made to the files?
<duflu> anpok: The year indicates when it was created. So arguably 2013, but since it hasn't landed yet, possibly 2014. Then no need for updates
<duflu> Arg. Forget it. Not important. 2013 is good
<anpok> ok.. that leaves me no furhter room to be picky
<anpok> duflu: but mir_pixel_format_invalid is a valid one
<duflu> anpok: Oh, I see. In that case, also not important :)
<duflu> anpok: Code reviewers are often wrong. You just have to tell them :)
<anpok> hehe
<anpok> since yesterday
<anpok> i experience randomly and very rarly hanging make test runs
<anpok> now it is in MirClientSurfaceTests message_width_used_in_buffer_creation .. yesterday it was in InputTests..
<anpok> h,, attaching with gdb and .. well continuing it just solved it
<duflu> anpok: Please add to the list if it's not there already - https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bugs?field.tag=testsfail
<mlankhorst> hey
<greyback> alf_: Happy New Year to you! I've a nasty bug on snapshotting I'd appreciate you adding to your todo list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1263741
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1263741 in Mir "Some snapshots on Nexus10 upside-down (and occasionally swapped red/blue channels)" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> What is the word on finally pushing a Mir release to trusty?
<racarr> Howdy
<anpok> hi
<racarr> Happy new years!
<anpok> same to you
<racarr> it feels like my coffee this morning
<racarr> is spiked with espresso or something haha
<racarr> *shake in chair*
<racarr> Happy new years kdub!
<kdub> yep, happy 2014 racarr
<racarr> so
<racarr> many
<racarr> branches
<mterry> kdub, I'm still eagerly awaiting your fix from the sprint for the nested case.  Do you have any clues on when trusty will see a new Mir?
<kdub> mterry, its in devel... but i don't know exactly when the next landing to lp:mir is
<mterry> kdub, yeah.  :(
<mterry> kdub, last release was early december
<mterry> kgunn probably knows why
<kdub> mterry, it probably just got delayed by xmas/new years, we can bother kgunn when he's back :)
<kdub> he has coordinated the last few landings
 * kdub thinks most implementations of mg::Buffer could also be mg::PixelBuffers
<kdub> its annoying to fiddle with GL stuff to get at the pixel data
<anpok> hm when I set a prerequisite branch in launchpad - will ci run tests on the merge of the given and prerequisite branch into devel?
<anpok> or will it just assume that the prerequisite is already properly integrated?
<racarr> anpok: Your branch is assumed to have the prereq merged
<racarr> the prereq marker jsut prevents the prerequisite branch from showing in the diff afaik
<anpok> ok that explains the ci failures
<anpok> but it runs on the merge result?
<racarr> on the result of merging your branch
<racarr> with the target
<racarr> so your branch should ook like
<racarr> "Mergepreqreq" "Do stuff"
 * kdub forgot to change lunch moniker when i came back
#ubuntu-mir 2014-01-03
<duflu> racarr: Can you please comment on (or fix!) bug 1260612? :)
<ubot5> bug 1260612 in Mir "Nested servers never receive input events (in their filters)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260612
<duflu> Hmm, or is that for the nesting guys?
<anpok> duflu: ping
<duflu> anpok: pong
<anpok> duflu: i tried to answer you comment on the mp
<duflu> anpok: I saw. But officially have no more opinions till Monday :)
<anpok> hehe
<anpok> you already EOD?
<duflu> anpok: Almost EOD
<duflu> EOW
<anpok> :)
<anpok> as in end of world of course
<duflu> ZOMG, no one told me
<racarr> Morninng
<kdub> good morning
<racarr> Morningkdub
<kdub> do platform-api and unity-mir need mir package version bumps?
<kdub> why did we flatten out the pixel format types :(
<kdub> mterry, so it looks like that fix for nested you're interested in has gone into lp:mir
<kdub> but what is in lp:mir has not hit the images yet
<mterry> kdub, ooh, good news. Thanks!
#ubuntu-mir 2014-01-05
<RAOF> How does technology, which was left unplugged over the Christmas period, wake up with unmountable discs?
#ubuntu-mir 2016-01-04
 * donkey_12 I Love Monday!
<donkey_12> SDL 2.0.4 released https://forums.libsdl.org/viewtopic.php?t=11711
<donkey_12> Linux:
<donkey_12> * Enabled building with Mir and Wayland support by default.
<greyback> nice
<alan_g> :)
<tvoss> nice
<mcphail> Is that version of SDL able to build against the current Mir version? Has bschaefer's branch been merged?
<bregma> mcphail, bschaefer's stuff was merged into upstream SDL 2.0.3 so it should be OK
<bregma> the 2.0.4 packaging is still trickling through Debian as we speak
<bregma> and bschasefer will be testing against Mir 0.18 as soon as he gets back from vacation
<mcphail> bregma: the 2.0.3 stuff doesn't work with current Mir. Bschaefer had a private branch for the new API - was wondering if that was the one which got merged?
<mcphail> bregma: there had also been some fixes for touch events, which were important to get in
<bregma> mcphail, I don't think his latest stuff got merged, he should come on line in 3 or 4 hours we can ask him then
<mcphail> bregma: cheers :)
<donkey_12> !reminder 3h
<donkey_12> :/ silly bot <ubot5`> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'reminder 3h'
<Saviq> camako, bregma, just got word of this https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1530946 that we'd like to put on your prio list
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1530946 in Mir "Setting a surface keymap crashes in xkbcommon " [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-mir 2016-01-05
 * kdub is having internet problems
#ubuntu-mir 2016-01-06
<mcphail> bschaefer: Hi. Have all of your Mir fixes from your private branch been included in SDL2.0.4?
<bschaefer> mcphail, nope, since its aimed at an LTS upstream :(
<bschaefer> im waiting for things to trickle up from debian so i can patch it
<dandrader> anpok_, around?
<mcphail> bschaefer: that's a shame. I'm hoping we get a functional SDL2 in xenial
<bschaefer> well i have a patch for xenial, soo i could patch that
<bschaefer> the issue is the patch doesnt cleanly work with 2.0.4 for w/e reason
<bschaefer> (its like 2 years behind)
<mcphail> :(
<bschaefer> mcphail, but ... IIRC ubuntu should get the synced debian packages
<bschaefer> annnd 2.0.4 should get into xenial
<bschaefer> then it should be patched...
<bschaefer> but i could be wrong :)
<mcphail> Yes, my worry is we get a version of SDL which doesn't work with the current Mir API.
<bschaefer> mcphail, right but if 2.0.4 gets sync'ed to ubuntu i have a patch
<bschaefer> waiting for propose for ubuntu only
<mcphail> That would be brilliant. I'm getting a bit uneasy about packaging hand-rolled binaries in .clicks and .snaps and it would be great to have a working version of SDL from a verified source such as the default repos
<bschaefer> mcphail, thats the goal!
<bschaefer> mcphail, i had this, but am waiting for 2.0.4
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/libsdl/update-mir-new-abi-api/+merge/276578
<bschaefer> soo its on hold atm
<bschaefer> mcphail, i've also updated the SDL2 mir branch i have to correctly find the pixel format
<bschaefer> based on EGL
<mcphail> bschaefer: thanks for all your hard work. I really appreciate it
<bschaefer> mcphail, rev 7: https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/+junk/SDL2-new-mir-ABI
<bschaefer> np :)
 * bschaefer would also *really really* want to get SDL2 working from repo in 16.04
<bschaefer> with mirs new ABI/API
<mcphail> Does the patch include the touch input fixes?
<bschaefer> mcphail, yup!
<bschaefer> that would be rev 6 in that branch :)
 * mcphail is ecstatic
<bschaefer> which ill be using that branch to make the patch
<mcphail> bschaefer: well, sir, I doff my cap to you and hope this all makes it into xenial
<bschaefer> thanks :), lets hope things get sync correctly!
<bschaefer> and quickly
<bschaefer> the sdl2 maintainer in debian was waiting for 2.0.4 release soo im hoping he is getting it ready quickly
<mcphail> bschaefer: someone pointed this one out to me - http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-sdl-maintainers/2016-January/002272.html
<bschaefer> mcphail, IIRC its in experimental
<bschaefer> bregma, would know more about the processes there :) (poke)
<bschaefer> mcphail, since theres
<bschaefer> http://debomatic-amd64.debian.net/debomatic/experimental/pool/libsdl2_2.0.4+dfsg1-1/libsdl2_2.0.4+dfsg1-1.dsc
<bschaefer> *which* sounds like experimental for me :)
<mcphail> All this upstream -> debian -> ubuntu pathway is new to me. Fascinating to see how something gets adopted
<bschaefer> yup, i've been slowly learning all of that was well :)
#ubuntu-mir 2016-01-07
<kdub> tvoss, whoops, public channel :)
<tvoss> ?
<kdub> tvoss, doh, this is the public channel
<tvoss> kdub, lol
<kdub> my irc client is confusing me, never mind
#ubuntu-mir 2016-01-08
<alan_g> greyback: do you know if bug 1506844 was fixed by 0.18?
<ubot5> bug 1506844 in Unity System Compositor "[multimonitor] crash on Flo after unplug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1506844
<greyback> alan_g: no idea, sorry.
<greyback> want me to try?
<alan_g> Not urgent, just scanning the buglist.
<greyback> alan_g: hey, trying to repro https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1506844 now - the instructions I wrote don't appear to work - I should see the spinny triangle, right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1506844 in Mir "[multimonitor] crash on Flo after unplug" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<greyback> this is before I've tried to hotplug at all
<greyback> I just see black screen with cursor
<greyback> i.e. starting nested server has no visual impact
<alan_g> Weird
<greyback> yeah
<alan_g> Try mir_demo_server --background-color purple --host /tmp/mir_socket
<greyback> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14437253/ my nested server log
<greyback> ok, trying
<greyback> "default compositor can only set background color to black"
<alan_g> --custom-compositor adorning
<greyback> eek, hard reboot
<greyback> trying to run 2 host mir servers is bad idea
<alan_g> On the phone, yes
<greyback> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1506955 - those steps to repro work. So maybe my steps incorrect with USC
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1506955 in Mir "[multimonitor] Flo - quick plug/unplug can crash nested server in sidebyside mode" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<alan_g> Maybe. Sometimes the USC debug options get broken because folks don't use them#
<greyback> "mir_demo_server --background-color purple --host /tmp/mir_socket --custom-compositor adorning" - should I have purple screen? I don't
<alan_g> I think you need to lose --debug-active-session-name=Test (my dev phone is busy updating so I can't try right now)
<greyback> aha, MIR_SERVER_NAME=Test for the nested server
<greyback> now it works
<alan_g> Excellent
<greyback> bad instructions on my part, apologies
<alan_g> We've all done that
<alan_g> Thanks for checking these out
<alan_g> BTW is there anything we can to progress WM?
<alan_g> I could refresh the qtmir MPs
<greyback> alan_g: mir stability on hotplug much improved, well done
<alan_g> greyback: yw
<greyback> need someone to look at graphics, the spinny triangle animation gets stuttery when multimonitored
<alan_g> greyback: is that Flo? sidebyside? cloned? nested?
<greyback> alan_g: flo, nested, sidebyside
<alan_g> I'll try mako (but may not be the best person)
<alan_g> Happens with mir_demo_server? (not USC)
<alan_g> OK, I see it on mako too
<alan_g> greyback: does bug 1532202 capture everything?
<ubot5> bug 1532202 in Mir "External monitor slows rendering" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532202
<greyback> alan_g: yep, that's the jist of it
<josharenson> I'm trying to have lightdm start a mir server (for the unity8 greeter) and I'm receiving this error. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14439741/  I have no problem running mir_demo_server, and the lightdm server is started by root.
<kdub> josharenson, is there an input platform installed?
<kdub> eg, mir-platform-input-evdev3
<josharenson> kdub: mir-platform-input-evdev4
<kdub> hmm, unsure then
#ubuntu-mir 2017-01-04
<tjaalton> bregma: hi, if you have xmir ported for 1.19 could you push the repo?
<alan_g> greyback: happy with this? https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/miral/merge-release-changelog/+merge/313783
<greyback> alan_g: yep, acked
<alan_g> thanks
#ubuntu-mir 2017-01-05
<tjaalton> bregma: ping? did you see my question from yesterday?
<duflu> tjaalton: I suspect it's around 1am for him
<duflu> or 12am
<duflu> which confusingly comes before 1am
<tjaalton> oh
<duflu> Unusual problem... all my branches' tests all pass on an Android device. So what's up with CI?
<duflu> Won some, lost some.
<duflu> Good night
<alan_g> greyback: I assume the "miral integration" churn has died down and
<alan_g> I can resume tidying qtmir?
<greyback> alan_g: the foundation landed yes, I've child surface support to land yet
 * alan_g is hoping that is orthogonal to the remaining libmirserver deps
<alan_g> It *should* be.
<greyback> alan_g: I think so, you should be free
<alan_g> greyback: am I missing something? Is there a (current) purpose to MirServerStatusListener? It seems reasonable to want to detect these state transitions, but AFAICS they are ignored.
<greyback> alan_g: yep, that can go. I don't see anything useful in it anyway
<greyback> it was originally used just to know when Mir had started
<alan_g> greyback: ah, now obsolete for that purpose. :)
<greyback> yep
#ubuntu-mir 2017-01-06
<black_pixel> X-( i get font corruption every time i use Xmir
<black_pixel> if i don't use Xmir, the fonts in unity8 are ok
<black_pixel> but once i use Xmir stuff it goes dowhill
<duflu> black_pixel: Good news. I am the Xmir maintainer. Although do you mean font corruption in the shell?
<black_pixel> yes :D
<black_pixel> you want screenshot?
<duflu> black_pixel: I just updated that bug minutes ago:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1583088
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1583088 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Randomly corrupt font / text / characters in Unity8" [High,Confirmed]
<black_pixel> dufu http://i.imgur.com/JTekJlZ.png
<duflu> black_pixel: Yes that's it. Please join in the above bug report and make some noise so it might get more attention
<black_pixel> i am aldready subscribed :D dinamic (dinamic6661)
<black_pixel> hm quassel runs ok native
<black_pixel> i guess it's a qt5 app
<duflu> black_pixel: Which apps trigger it will probably be random. I've had it happen with zero apps. It's a problem in the shell and not the apps
<duflu> A problem in the Qt toolkit I mean, visible in the shell
<duflu> Or a problem in our Ubuntu UI toolkit
<black_pixel> but only happens on the desktop, on the phone/tablet it is ok
<duflu> Yeah. More good news - it's not random corruption. You can see the character in there and it's just being blitted with an incorrect stride
<duflu> If only I knew what code was responsible it might be easy to fix
<black_pixel> something that renders fonts :D
<black_pixel> <-- me noob
<black_pixel> and also only some chars are corrupted
<duflu> Yes, some chars where the width does not match the stride it seems. The rendering code appears a bit dumb
<black_pixel> :D
<duflu> Or the font loader even. Not the renderer
<black_pixel> omg 5:30AM here OMG! i forgot to sleep lol, bye all
<RAOF> Ah, good.
<RAOF> Tons of mysterious pthread aborts on process exit on trunk!
<RAOF> Yay!
<RAOF> Huh.
<RAOF> So, not hiding all the symbols from dummy.so results in gtest aborting on shutdown.
<duflu> Whee. Still fixing threading bugs like it's 1998
<RAOF> Death to UsingStubClientPlatfrom!
<RAOF> Winnar!
<RAOF> And death to UsingClientPlatform!
<RAOF> But actually EOD.
<alan_g> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/miral/use-cmake-better/+merge/314106/comments/816397
<greyback> ack
<alan_g> :)
#ubuntu-mir 2017-01-08
<peat-psuwit> Hello
<peat-psuwit> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/development-branch/view/head:/tests/unit-tests/platforms/android/client/test_egl_native_surface_interpreter.cpp#L132
<peat-psuwit> What does this line of comment mean? Why the format specified is not the HAL_PIXEL_FORMATS?
